# "Black Beret" - the Regimental History of the Windsor Regiment



## DG-41 (25 Oct 2006)

Concurrent with the Windsor Regiment's 70th anniversary reunion this past weekend was the release of "Black Beret", the unit's Regimental History book.

Written by the same fine gentlemen who wrote the Armour Corps history and (I believe) the South Alberta's history.

No library of any student of the Corp's history can be said to be complete until a copy of _Black Beret_ graces their shelves.

Copies can be purchased through the Windsor Regiment's Kit Shop, the contacting of which is left as an exercise for the student. True Recce soldiers will figure it out.

Semper Paratus!

DG


----------



## Old Sweat (25 Oct 2006)

The RCAC history was not written by the same historian that wrote the history of the South Alberta Regiment. I am personally acquainted with the gentlemen concerned and they are fine historians. Therefore I suggest that Black Berets will be both a fine read and an accurate depiction.


----------



## Spanky (25 Oct 2006)

Great pictures too (at least the ones of me) ;D


----------

